# L subclavian with aorta angio



## Robbin109 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can a thoracic aortogram be coded as well 75605?

Procedure performed:

1) Abdominal aortogram
2) Aortogram
3) Selective left subclavian angiogram
4) Right ileofemoral angiogram

Following informed consent, the pt was brought to the cardiac cath lab. A 5-french sheath was inserted int eh right common femoral artery after access was gained using mircropuncture technique.  Next, a 5-french Omni flush catheter was placed into the descending abdominal aorta just above the origin of the renal arteries and 20mL of contrast was injected at 10 mL/sec.  Next, the Omni Flush catheter was removed and a pigtail catheter was placed into the descending abdominal aorta, just above the origin of the aoritc valve. 40 mL of contrast was then injected under digital subtraction at 20mL/sec.  Finally, the pigtail catheter was removed and a selective left subclavian angiogram was performed by putting a JR4 catheter into the ostium of the left subclavian artery.

Findings were as follows: The abdominal aorta was normal caliber.  There was a right single renal artery without any stenosis.  The left renal artery was also widely patent w/o any stenosis. There was a sub-branch of the renal artery which was widely patent.

The abdominal aorta was normal caliber.

Thoracic aortogram showed the aorta was normal caliber.  The right subclavian artery was widely patent. The right brachiocephalic trunk was visualized and widely patent.  The left common carotid artery was widely patent.  The left subclavian artery was completely occluded, but then refilled distally after a gap of about 2 cm.

Assessment

1) Hypertension
2) No evidence of renal artery stenosis
3) Totally occluded left subclavian artery.


36215 L subclavian
75625 Abd angio
75710 
Can I also code 75605 for thoracic angio?

Thanks!


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 2, 2012)

Robbin109 said:


> Can a thoracic aortogram be coded as well 75605?
> 
> Procedure performed:
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbin109 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ha...I didn't catch that.

...but then he comments on his findings for the tharacic aortgram?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree with Danny - 75650, not 75605. 
The arch is part of the thoracic aorta


----------

